# Image Mixer - adding music from Ipod/Itunes library



## abab0909 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have edited my video in Image Mixer and thought I had added music, however it does not play. I can't seem to find anything in the "help" area. Has anyone downloaded or transfered songs from their itunes library to the image mixer?


----------



## terencezavier (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi abab0909,

Is it Image Mixer 3 by Panasonic you meant ? 

I dont think Image Mixer can do that if i'm not mistaken. Anyway if you've suceeded kindly do let me know how to do it because I've the same program as yours.


----------



## sterd82 (Jan 6, 2009)

Image Mixer 3 won't recognize the M4P format of itunes. You need to burn a CD from itunes, and re-rip it (I used Windows Media Player) so you can save the file in the MP3 format that Imager Mixer 3 will recognize. Once you've done that, in the "Movie Edit" mode, click "file" and go to the audio files you want to use. Click and the file icons will appear in the file window. Then just drag the file you want to use into the "audio" strip in the timeline mode. The file will appear relative to your video files. Move it around as needed.

There might be an easier way --- I just know this way worked for me!


----------

